# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  قناه الجزيره تقاضي اتحاد الكره

## الشمشار

*سلامات
نما الي علمي 
انو قناه الجزيره ستقاضي الاتحاد السوداني لكره القدم 
والسبب الدوري الممتاز وحقوق الرعايه وحق البث وعلي حسب معلوماتي ان الجزيره تملك عقد موقع من قاده الاتحاد بامتياز الجزيره الرياضيه بالنقل الحصري للبطوله 
هههههههههه يعني ناس قناه فول شربوها 
شمار مؤكد ومن مصادر موثوقه وبكره بتقولو الشمشار قال 
اول مايظهر جديد في الموضوع بتلقوهو هنا ان شاء الله 
فعلا المريخ رجل صالح 
*

----------


## ابو راما

*عجبني للمرقوت
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الدنيا جمعة
وربي بي بركتها  يكرمك ويفتحها عليك دنيا واخرة
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*يا رب.
*

----------


## asimayis

*نتمني يا الشمشار ..
*

----------


## انا سوداني انا

*إن شاء الله ربنا يسمع ليكم
*

----------


## ابولين

*انت محل ثقة يا شمشرة وطالماالخبر جاء من ناحيتك عسي انة صحيح-- تسلم فرحتنا:icon_rolleyes:
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ارجو ان لا يكون فوز قناة قوون بنقل فعاليات الدوري الممتاز جاء عن طريق فساد اي رشوه او انتماء
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لماذا لايكون هنالك اتفاق بين الاتحاد وقناة قون لتستخدم كطعم لاصطياد واستدراج قناة الجزيرة ومن ثم المزايده في قيمه العقد وربما يكون تلفزيون السودان ضالع مع قناة قون لاقتسام الكيكة علي كل انو حصريت قناة قون لنقل الدوري لمدة خمس سنوات غير مقنع علي الاطلاق لظروف القناة المعلومة لدي الكل وان هنالك شيء ما خلف الستار وحبكة وسمسرة للانتفاع بالغنيمة والله اعلم بالسرائر
*

----------


## جاميكا

*اي قناه الا قناة فــــــــــول
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله ضامنهم ما يتلقي
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور يا شمشرة على الخبر الحلو
*

----------


## fanan

*نتمنى ذلك يا الشمشار
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله يا الشمشار اذا شالتها الجزيرة ما حاقدر احضر
واذا شالتها قوون بحضر بس بطني طاااااااااامة حتكون
احسن ما احضر واشوف النتائج في موقع كووورة 
بلاش موقع كورة المنبر مااااااااااالو .. حلاتو ومصدر ثقة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أحلي خبر والله ...

ياسلاااااااااام عليك يا شمشرة ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ان شاء الله ضامنهم ما يتلقي



:rules: :rules: :rules:

تهئ تهئ تهئ 

كورنر :
حقد دفين
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

لماذا لايكون هنالك اتفاق بين الاتحاد وقناة قون لتستخدم كطعم لاصطياد واستدراج قناة الجزيرة ومن ثم المزايده في قيمه العقد وربما يكون تلفزيون السودان ضالع مع قناة قون لاقتسام الكيكة علي كل انو حصريت قناة قون لنقل الدوري لمدة خمس سنوات غير مقنع علي الاطلاق لظروف القناة المعلومة لدي الكل وان هنالك شيء ما خلف الستار وحبكة وسمسرة للانتفاع بالغنيمة والله اعلم بالسرائر



ممكن يا أستاذ .. إحتمال وارد ... الحرامية دايرين يستنكحوا القطريين ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

اي قناه الا قناة فــــــــــول



يا راجل وين إنت ما ظاهر .. والبركة في الشمار الجابك ...

كورنر :
تاني يا الشمشار كتِّر من الشمار ...

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

لماذا لايكون هنالك اتفاق بين الاتحاد وقناة قون لتستخدم كطعم لاصطياد واستدراج قناة الجزيرة ومن ثم المزايده في قيمه العقد وربما يكون تلفزيون السودان ضالع مع قناة قون لاقتسام الكيكة علي كل انو حصريت قناة قون لنقل الدوري لمدة خمس سنوات غير مقنع علي الاطلاق لظروف القناة المعلومة لدي الكل وان هنالك شيء ما خلف الستار وحبكة وسمسرة للانتفاع بالغنيمة والله اعلم بالسرائر



ههههههههههههه مرضان ما وصل للعقليه دى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادرك دايما موثوقة وانا متاكد انو فوول لن تتهنى بنقل الممتاز
*

----------

